# My new friend



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

"Meet" George


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

aww lovely :flrt: love the terrapin basking in the background to :flrt:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

He is a really lovely little guy.

Most of his time is spent in that enclosure which is a good sized one with various other bits - most of which can be seen here:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Aww! Where did you get him from?


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

:O:O:O oh my god do you live in a zoo 
that is f*~#in awesome


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Woow, yes it does look alot like a zoo, lovely terrapins 

and george is something special too!


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Yep, it's a zoo.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

hows it going Dan ?


looks like things are going well


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

is it yours? do you work there? looks awsomme with the macaws to


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Julia, yup things are going nicely thanks. As you can see previously mentioned plans are fitting into place.

Clare, i wish it was mine!!
I'll be starting work there in the new year. In total there are 3 B&G macaws, 2 sulphur crested cockatoos, 2 mollucan cockatoos, 1 greenwing macaw, 1 african grey, about 40 cockatiels and around 200 finches dotted around the place that i'll be looking after.


----------



## Chimp (Sep 23, 2006)

thats cool are those caimans in tha water or tegus


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Chimp said:


> thats cool are those caimans in tha water or tegus


American alligators.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

wow thats and amazing enclosure what zoo is it? i would love to visit it just to see that!
stu


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Love George i think he is amazing and i really envy you being able to work in such an enviroment i would love to be able to do that but being in a wheelchair kinda puts that out of the question keep us all uppdated on his progress and good luck


----------

